# Lots of Salmon.....



## cmayna (Sep 1, 2013)

.....Ready to go fishing tomorrow to feed the crew and fellow fishing buddies. Spent yesterday making Indian Candy, Salmon Nuggets and yes Salmon Jerky.

8 trays of Jerky and 2 trays of candy air drying after brining







Nuggets brining






Finished Candy






Finished Nuggets






Finished Jerky






Belch!











Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2013)

I think your omega's are in good supply now......  and your snacks too......   Dave


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 1, 2013)

Can you please share the times, temps and other essentials for the salmon jerky? That looks great!!!


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree with Mike, I would love to know how you did all of this and try it myself. It looks fantastic.


----------



## ungy (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok I am begging! I want some info on your Indian candy maybe a recipe that looks AWESOME!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 2, 2013)

Will post some details when I get back from fishing today.


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 4, 2013)

Still Waiting!!! Jerky recipe please!!!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry, been busy processing our recent catch and too tired to surf the net.  Me?   LOL.

My Jerky, Nuggets and Filet's use the same very simple dry brine recipe:

*4/1 (Brown Sugar/ Non Iodized salt) ratio

*Lots of minced or finely chopped garlic mixed in with the sugar and salt mix

Jerky specific:

*Slice meat lengthwise into 1/8" width pieces.

*Mix with above dry brine mix

Brine for 3 hours, stirring hourly

Rinse and dry with a fan for 2 hours

Smoke with Alder/Apple for 2 [email protected] 125 then 150

Dehydrate for 4.5 to 6 hours @ 160

That's it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Sorry, been busy processing our recent catch and too tired to surf the net.  Me?   LOL.
> 
> My Jerky, Nuggets and Filet's use the same very simple dry brine recipe:
> 
> ...


I think you should consider moving to SE PA  !!!

Bear


----------



## dwaytkus (Feb 6, 2015)

I've made your recipe and its the bomb.com!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Now if salmon wasn't so damn expensive!


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 13, 2015)

just picked up a couple lbs of salmon today..........what do you mean by "dry brine"?  It looks like you are brining in a liquid mixture.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 13, 2015)

That brine started out dry but after sitting a few hours, the brine has pulled some moisture out of the fish.  My brine is typically  a ratio of 1/4  (non iodized salt / brown sugar) + lots of fresh garlic and sometimes I might add 1/2- 2/3 cup of one of my favorite marinades......If I'm in one of those moods, but not always.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 13, 2015)

Now I understand. Thanks for the info.  I think my timing I have this weekend will only allow me to brine overnight.  I assume I would need a less potent brine if letting sit for 8 to 9 hours? Could I just dillute by adding water for a wet brine and perhaps cut the salt and sugar addition down?

That jerky looks absolutely amazing!! You don't add any other seasonings on before it goes in the smoker? I was thinking of making part of this salmon into jerky.  I thought maybe adding some of my jerky seasoning on would be good.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 13, 2015)

Be careful when brining small or thin pieces too long.  They will be too briney tasting.  Even large filet's I'll brine at most case 6-7 hours.  Also be careful in adding strong spices to the brine for you can very easily lose the flavor of the fish itself.


----------

